# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  How do you pronounce these letters

## TATY

Hi, I know Russian, and am interested in learning Serbian and Croatian. How do you pronounce these Serbian Cyrillic letters:  *Ђ ђ 
Ћ ћ* 
And can you check that I have these letters right: 
Џ џ = English J sound in *J*am
Њ њ = Russian *нь* (nj in Croatian)
Љ љ = Russian *ль* (lj in Croatian)
J j = Russian *й* (j in Croatian)

----------


## chaika

This may help  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serbian_la ... Consonants 
Note that Њ њ  and Љ љ are palatal consonants, not palatalized, so are not identical to Russian нь ль, although I would guess they sound very similar.

----------

